# Car rentals and bike racks?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone know of any Car rental companies that can also provide bike racks? i've looked at avis and enterprise but it doesn't appear they offer bike rack rentals...


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm guessing you'll be better off buying one than renting it. But to answer your question, ....no, i don't know of any.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Howdy kevs-just kevs... if you are in need of a bike carrier for a short period of time, let me know, can lend you mine. Don't think rental places offer them. I would only suggest that you use additional padding to protect the trunk/deck surface while in use, because you're responsible for any damage. Let me know if you're interested. A refundable deposit would be required, or Paypal donation if you like. We can work it out - hey, that's a great title for song!


----------

